# Epoxy, O what a versatile glue...



## Pete_Jud

I have used West System epoxy on my boats for years. You can put over poly resin, but it needs UV protection if used out doors.


----------



## tenontim

Epoxy is great stuff. I also use it for making "knots" (with the appropriate coloring. I get a squirt of the epoxy coloring from the local paint store.) I occasionally get request for inscriptions in a piece and will fill it with a colored epoxy, to give it an inlay look.


----------



## cornflake

i have made designs in segmented turnings with epoxy mixed with lacquer based dyes it works real good


----------



## MontanaBob

I've used Brownells Acraglas for years to make many types of wood repair….It comes with brown & balck dye, and a releaseing agent just in case you are inletting a gun barrel. Probably need to pick it up from a firearms dealer or sport goods shop…. The box of Acraglas that I have now has been around here for seven or eight years and it still works…. The dye is long gone…... I don't know if it's needed but I drill small holes in both pieces and fill with Acraglas to get a good bond….


----------



## childress

I just bought some last week. Spent about 80 bucks for 105 resin, 205 hardener and the dispensing pumps. Seemed like a lot, but after my first use, it's worth the $$. Beats any other epoxy I've tried. Great stuff and good review. Thanks


----------

